# Paddlefish Snagging q's



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I know this may sound dumb but I guess I want to learn and know nothing about it. First off, do you actually "snag" the paddlefish? does it still get hooked in the mouth? What kind of lures or bait do you use? Is there a general area close to bismarck where it can be done? Thanks, Nick


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Williston area is the only place on the Mo. and Yellowston to SNAG paddlefish. There is a place in Williston to buy a 10-12 foot rod and reel for a reasonable price, but remember, one 90lb paddle may riun(spelling) a new reels drag so dont buy the "cheapest one" This has happened me several times(20 years ago) To set up your rod/reel you will use 20-50lb test line. I preferred 20 as it let me cast a lot further. You will tie a LARGE treble hook on the line with 3-4ft of extra line "hanging" past your hook, then you will tie on a 5oz weight at the END of the line, so it will look just the opposite of a "normal" hook and weight set up. The people at the sport shop will assist you if needed.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll second that ej.

If you want some good paddlefishin' you've got to come out Williston. It's a little tuff to explain how to rig the hooks and weights through writing so if you come, ask somebody on the bank to show you or stop at the local shop in Williston. Get a 10 ft rod with some 25 lb line and lots of hooks and weights and your set.

You may want to bring a couple beverages for the end of the day. :wink: :beer:

Good luck


----------



## emil (Apr 24, 2005)

Dakota tackle in Bis has some pretty reasonable rigs that have held up good for me if your looking for a local spot to shop, however hooks and sinkers are cheaper at Scenic in Williston. There will be plenty of fishermen up there who will help if you ask, although if they are of the same caliber of fishermen I go up there with maybe yu won't want their advice. Anyway you won't regret going up there for a trip.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Use to Paddlefish north of Sidney on an Island(camp there for three days) and just fish...........As I got older I started disliking the taste for the meat,so quit fishing for them............
Its the best I ever done though...........Kind of miss it......... :-?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Stop by Scenic Sports and they'll get you set up for around $100.

Here are a few pics from last year. Hopefully it will be a little warmer this year.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13848


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

How do you guys prepare the meat?

Is it good?

Kind of considering doing it this spring. Would be a fun fishing and beverage consuming trip.

Since I'm not rigged up for snows, it would give me a chance to bird watch out there as well.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I always cooked mine on the grill, buttered them up real good with some seasoning. I'd recommend cooking it longer than you would think.

Like Fossilman said earlier, I used to like it but don't really care for the meat much anymore.

I would definately recommend giving it a try. Its a style of fishing thats in a catagory all to itself.

Definatly makes for a good weekend out with the fellas. Drinking a nice cold beverage catching 80lb prehistoric fish. Oh how I miss those days. Yea, if you get the chance to go I for surely would. :beer:


----------



## Allen (Jan 22, 2003)

I like to bake/broil mine.

Take a piece that's 3-4 inches across and long, about a 1/2 - 3/4 inch thick an dplace on broiling pan with a tab of butter. Sprinkle liberally with lemon pepper and bake for 30-40 minutes. Then turn on the broiler to brown the top. Watch it closely during this step. It's easy to over do the browning.

Serve with lemon juice.

Or conversely, cut into 1 inch cubes, dip in beer batter and fry. Also very good.

It has a texture somewhat similar to swordfish.


----------



## emil (Apr 24, 2005)

We do the cube thing too. About the size of chicken nuggets, coat them with cajun shore lunch and throw them in the turkey cooker. Delicious. I try to eat it all up within 6 months though cause it seems to taste better the fresher it is. Been getting the itch the last month or so, guess thats why I looked here. Paddle fishing is always the first big camping expedition of the year for us.

Can taste em already. Happy Hookin


----------

